# Trailering a foal



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I like to trailer babies loose with no dividers or halters if they have no experience with it. Lay down shavings so the floor is a little softer and have hay in case it will help distract him. 

What I have found you need to be careful of is trailers with open windows or backs as a determined baby can rear, get their front legs over and try to climb out. A fully enclosed trailer is best.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Open space. They will need to lay down if it's a long trip. They sleep alit. They will stay to the front where the ride is better


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I would haul him in an open box with no halter, plenty of shavings, and no openings for him to try to jump out. If it's a long haul then stop every couple of hours so he can rest his legs from the vibration but don't let him out. I would think you would want to try to hydrate him as well unless it's just a short distance.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Loose and no dividers is what I'd do.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

Loose, no halter, a lot of bedding. Depending on how long the trip is, make sure you have bucket and milk sub. Where are you picking him up from? They may provide milk for the trip home. At that age they will drink from a bucket.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

remove dividers. lots of shavings or straw. Bucket of milk and water. Good luck.
Hope your foal thrives and is healthy. Thats a very kind thing to take one of these.


----------

